# 5 gallon breeding tank?



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a 2 part question.

Part 1:
I have a spare 5 gallon tank , is it large enough to breed platies?(Housing only 2 at a time) 

Part 2:
Nitrite is at 3.0 ppm, I've used "Tetra EASYBALANCE" about 1 hour ago, if this does not work, how do I lower the nitrite?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1- 5 gallons is plenty big enough to breed platies.

2- You get rid of nitrite by letting your tank finish "cycling," thusly converting it to nitrate. EasyBalance probably messes up the whole process. That stuff is for fully matured tanks, not new ones. 
The addition of two tablespoons of salt in that 5-gal tank will at least make the nitrite harmless, but you'll still have to let the bacteria grow enough to get rid of it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I am gonna get a 5g in early march and is it big enough to breed all live bearers


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

do you think 2.5 gallon tank is big enough for cory catfish eggs?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

eggs yes but not too sure for after they hatched


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

so once the eggs are hatched can i separate them? or would they too fragile?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

leave them in there for a few days or a week then move them into something like at least a 10g but were nothing else lives to eat them.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

To answer cossie's question about a 5g being big enough for live-bearers, I would say that it would be fine for housing a breeding trio or a fry tank, but having many in there wouldn't be the best idea. A few would be fine though.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

Update on my 5 gallon. Nitrate level is at 1.5. Hopefully in the next couple days it will be ready


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer there are only gonna be 2 fish in there a time


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

Good idea or not?
I'm looking to make this 5 gallon a great place for all my fish to breed.
How hard would it be to start something like this, and what do plants cost and does anyone have any recommendations on what plants i should do and where to get them?

Example of what I want to do.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhJmjuFiWF4&feature=related


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hornwort is a good plant for any breeding tank


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I second the hornwort. What kind of fish would you be breeding there? Guppies and other livebearers would be fine, but if you are looking for goldfish or something like that you might have some trouble.


----------

